# [OFF] Anti Spam : DSPAM, Spamassassin ou autre

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut à tous,

Je reviens encore avec mes questions à la c**.

Je dois étudier une solution d'antispam et je souhaitais savoir si de nouvelles solutions fiables existaient ?

Je connais le bon vieux SpamAssassin mais j'allais m'orienter vers DSPAM pour tester.

Le trio Amavis, Clamav, SpamAssassin est -il toujours d'actualité ?

Qu'est ce que vous utilisez/conseillez messieurs les expérimentés ?

Merci d'avance,

----------

## man in the hill

 *KageBunshinNoGentoo wrote:*   

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je reviens encore avec mes questions à la c**.
> 
> Je dois étudier une solution d'antispam et je souhaitais savoir si de nouvelles solutions fiables existaient ?
> ...

 

J'ai créé un tip ds la section doc du forum ici

Le trio Amavis, Clamav, SpamAssassin est tjrs d'actualité et est tjrs aussi efficace ! Ensuite c'est à toi de trouver ce qui te convient en fonction de ton architecture réseau ...

Je n'ai pas testé dspam ...

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Super, merci man in the hill.

Je vais tester cette solution.

----------

## 22decembre

bogofilter est pas mal non plus !

Je l'utilise sur un serveur postfix et impec !

----------

